# weimaraner or Hungarian Vizsla



## poppy2304 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi,

I'm wondering if anyone can help me with my decision between getting a weimaraner or Hungarian Vizsla?

I have read a lot of contradicting stories about both these breeds on other forum sites, some people say weimaraners are more energetic some say Vizslas are more energetic. I have read that weimaraners can turn agressive without any warning too. 

I have also read that wire haired vizslas are calmer than smooth haired?

whatever breed we choose it will be getting plenty of long walks and exercise but i have read that the more exercise you give them as puppies the more livelier they will be in the home.

I have done a lot of reading and research about both breeds but I would like some owners points of view?

I hope you can help?


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

They are 2 different breeds with 2 different characters. Weims tend to have a 'harder' character than Vizsla's who are generally a bit giddy, silly and seem to be more sensitive. I would say the HWV's are more sensible than the smooth coated ones, and they are perhaps a bit hardier due to having GWP bred into them.

I dont own either BTW, but have spent a fair bit of time around both breeds in a working capacity and have friends who own them.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

poppy2304 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with my decision between getting a weimaraner or Hungarian Vizsla?
> 
> ...


Hi, is this your first dog?

First and foremost every dog is an individual, so while some may fit the breed stereotypes others will not.

Both of these dogs are energetic. They are HPR's and all dogs from this category of gundog have higher than average energy levels and exercise requirements.

I am not sure what you mean by Weimaraners "turning" aggressive? like Leanne said, Weim's are generally the harder and more bolshy dog of the two. They tend to be more assertive and don't tolerate foolishness as gladly as other gundogs do. However, this does not translate to being aggressive.

I find the Wire Vizslas to be more chilled than the Smooths but this is just a personal observation.

Pick and choose your breeders carefully if you go for a Weim. They went through a phase of being the 'in' dog and were bred willy nilly.


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

labradrk said:


> Hi, is this your first dog?
> 
> First and foremost every dog is an individual, so while some may fit the breed stereotypes others will not.
> 
> ...


I think this may possibly be the reason for the comment about aggression. I have seen my fair share of Weims that I wouldnt want to cross. One came to training and it wanted a piece of the other dogs and actually went to bite the trainer, he was a nasty piece of work. I have also seen a fair few reactive ones out and about so I dont think their popularity did them any good.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Read up recall if they are anything like Pointers this will need work from day one.

I saw a bloke with 2 Rhodesian ridgebacks today on our walk, his comment on my Pointer was "his lively" I had already walked over 4 miles with him of lead running :lol:


----------



## Bluewiemy (Jan 5, 2013)

We have been through this, we ended up with a weimy, but at the end of the year/ beginning of next we will be getting a vizsla to. 

We went with the weimaraner purely beacuse I had grown up with one so knew what to expect. He's is fantastic with our kids, loves everyone (sometimes a bit to much) and is great with all dogs he has met. I was warned he'll trample the kids pull like crazy and generally be a nightmare. He's been the total opposite, but I consider myself very very lucky, I'm sure not all weimys out there are half as calm. 

Socialisation is key with both of these breeds, so is initial training. They are both very intelligent and benifit from mental stimulation. 

Personally I think either would be a great choice!


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Puppies of either breed won't be able to have loads of exercise, not until they're fully grown 

I know a few dogs of both breeds and they are all very energetic. Whichever breed you opt for, PLEASE ensure you ONLY go to a breeder who does all the relevant health tests and who also really cares about temperament.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wire haired vizslas any day of the week


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I just think the Weimeraner are gorgeous.Definately not the dog for me.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bluewiemy said:


> We have been through this, we ended up with a weimy, but at the end of the year/ beginning of next we will be getting a vizsla to.
> 
> We went with the weimaraner purely beacuse I had grown up with one so knew what to expect. He's is fantastic with our kids, loves everyone (sometimes a bit to much) and is great with all dogs he has met. I was warned he'll trample the kids pull like crazy and generally be a nightmare. He's been the total opposite, but I consider myself very very lucky,* I'm sure not all weimys out there are half as calm. *
> 
> ...


Isn't yours just a pup though? my Slovak was a calm little angel as a young pup but that all went down the drain when she hit her teenage phase (7-8 months onwards). I had been lulled into a false sense of security


----------



## poppy2304 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for your replies!

I was brought up around dogs but not as big as these breeds (spaniels,sheepdogs and a bedlington) i would never buy a dog without doing my research which is the reason ive come to you guys for advice. Ive read that weims are quieter in the house after a walk than the hv. 

I will be taking it to puppy training classes to help me with its training but i do already have a basic knowledge of training pups.

My first thought was definitely go for a weimy but then i started looking on the net and a few people had mentioned that hv was not as 'loopy' i suppose all depends on the training its given. I will also look into wire haired vizlas too

Thanks for your help.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

poppy2304 said:


> Thanks for your replies!
> 
> I was brought up around dogs but not as big as these breeds (spaniels,sheepdogs and a bedlington) i would never buy a dog without doing my research which is the reason ive come to you guys for advice. *Ive read that weims are quieter in the house after a walk than the hv. *
> 
> ...


This totally depends on the dog and doesn't really have anything to do with the breed. The ability to settle in the house is also down to training.

What attracted you do this sort of dog?


----------



## Bluewiemy (Jan 5, 2013)

labradrk said:


> Isn't yours just a pup though? my Slovak was a calm little angel as a young pup but that all went down the drain when she hit her teenage phase (7-8 months onwards). I had been lulled into a false sense of security


Yes he's just coming upto 6 months, I'm sure there will be testing times ahead! Winston my parents weimy was a complete nut job during his teenage years, I'm well prepared, well I think I am ha!


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Bluewiemy said:


> Yes he's just coming upto 6 months, I'm sure there will be testing times ahead! Winston my parents weimy was a complete nut job during his teenage years, I'm well prepared, well I think I am ha!


Well you might get lucky! fingers crossed. I thought I had struck gold and got some angel of a dog after years of pain in the arse, over confident Labrador puppies but no......she did all that, just did it later :lol:


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

As has been said before they are totally different dogs, and even within the breed there are huge differences.

I have a teenage Weimie...and from the most laid back pup, he has become very challenging (understatement!).

Things I would consider if getting a Weimie :
- prey drive...mine goes mad for anything that runs or stares...so sheep is a worry.
- attention seeking...all day long if allowed, chew, jump, whine etc
- size...dogs and bitches vary significantly, I have the top end.
- exercise...I found if you give to much they can be hyper so reduced and introduced more training/agility etc
- SA...not huge issue for e as I work from home.
- independent...will only do it if they want to 
- insurance...get it, we have claimed loads cause at times he can be so clumsy, and at other times so coordinated!

Would I recommend one for others, probably not (not sure what dog I would recommend), would I get another, definately however if I knew now all the info before I got Cheddar then no way!

Ps he is not calm after walks but generally does the zoombies when we get home, maybe pleased to be home!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

poppy2304 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with my decision between getting a weimaraner or Hungarian Vizsla?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately there is a lot of rubbish written by people who know nothing about either breed, this is not the place for specialist advice, you would be better consulting the relevant breed clubs for a true picture, warts and all and to visit say Discover Dogs at Crufts or shows to meet real life examples.

WA | Character

Characteristics


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Weimaraners are not "loopy" they can be far more intelligent than their owners though! 

I have owned 4 Weimaraners and I assess dogs for rescue and have been involved in the training of a fair few.

Weimaraners can and do excel at various sports including Working Trials, Agility as well as in gundog work.

They are not handler dependant and will cheerfully go self employed if you allow them to. If you have not had an HPR breed before and are used to a more handler dependant dog eg BC or GSD then you are in for a rude shock.

Speak to Breed Club secretaries for advice for where to find good pet stock.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 3 Wire Vizslas so I think you can see where my preference lies.

All are lively, athletic and intelligent but defiantely a sensitive breed. They are easily trained (if not done harshly) and very focused with any task in hand and pretty much allrounders. As a whole a calmer breed than the Smooths Vizsla's although obviously every dog is an individual.

I would agree with SB and say that comparing differences between breeds of dog from within the same group (HPR) needs more specialist input as it isn't the sort of information that is easy to glean just be reading up on the breeds.

Good luck with your research.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Hungarian Vizsla is my personal favourite, only by a teeny bit tho 

The Weimaraner is a Hungarian Vizsla that has been in the washing machine too many times :lol:

Both very nice dogs :yesnod:


----------



## razzomarc (Jun 4, 2020)

Bluewiemy said:


> We have been through this, we ended up with a weimy, but at the end of the year/ beginning of next we will be getting a vizsla to.
> 
> We went with the weimaraner purely beacuse I had grown up with one so knew what to expect. He's is fantastic with our kids, loves everyone (sometimes a bit to much) and is great with all dogs he has met. I was warned he'll trample the kids pull like crazy and generally be a nightmare. He's been the total opposite, but I consider myself very very lucky, I'm sure not all weimys out there are half as calm.
> 
> ...


hi there,

I know this is a veeeeeeery very old thread/post, but I've stumbled upon it and wanted to ask you how did you get on in the end with having a Weim and a vizsla? long story short, we've had a Weim, he unfortunately passed away in feb 2019, and we feel we're now ready for another one. But want to get a vizsla as well, besides us loving both breeds, we think this will give each other companionship and grow better together with our little daughter.... Please tell me we're not wrong?!!!?! :Bag:Bag


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

razzomarc said:


> hi there,
> 
> I know this is a veeeeeeery very old thread/post, but I've stumbled upon it and wanted to ask you how did you get on in the end with having a Weim and a vizsla? long story short, we've had a Weim, he unfortunately passed away in feb 2019, and we feel we're now ready for another one. But want to get a vizsla as well, besides us loving both breeds, we think this will give each other companionship and grow better together with our little daughter.... Please tell me we're not wrong?!!!?! :Bag:Bag


Hi there, the original poster has not been on here since 2017 so I highly doubt you will get a reply. Plus, they were looking for one of the two breeds, not both.

You are probably best off starting your own thread, but my advice would be to not get two pups at the same time. It is doable of course, but a heck of a lot of extra work (three times the amount that you would have to put into one puppy) and you have to be aware of littermate syndrome. If you get another pup then that pup will have you for companionship so there is really no need to bring a second pup in.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Just to add..
Locally to me are a lot of Viszlas, so I've seen quite a few through from puppy training and onward. Also just a few Weims.

Just my opinion, the Vizslas were all very energetic, outgoing dogs, loving all people and wanting to say Hi to every other dog. Really keen on playing/working with their owners once they understood the rewards.

The Weims were just as energetic but more aloof and much more difficult to engage.

I wonder if having two such different breeds, at the same time, would be extra hard because they really both need a different approach to get the best out of them.

Also, as @Sairy, two puppies at the same time, even from different litters, lead you to littermate syndrome and three times the work, never mind with children in the equation.


----------

